# My soon-to-be new garage.



## VIPER

After a l_ooo_ng year and a half of trying to sell this house and find another in mid or south Wales, I have finally sold (only in the last fortnight) and bought another house and I move in about 5-6 weeks! (bit scary that, given how much stuff I've yet to pack).

As those who know me well, will not be surprised that the huge garage building (which you can see in the background here and looks like another house) swung this for me lol!

So we'll get the less important stuff out of the way first I guess, so this is the house (4 bed, 2 bath, Edwardian, (built in 1901) with a large extension on the rear done about 15 years ago, pretty much doubling the size of the property): Fully modernised inside, but retaining a few subtle original features like the coving and ceiling roses, some welsh dragon stained glass on the front door, that sort of thing. Large driveway (about 90ft) and double width.










But enough about that, onto the important stuff.............the garage building! 

The building at the rear was built at the same time as the house extension - cavity insulated construction with water supply and provisions in place for a gas supply too (to which I'll be having a basic central heating system fitted at some point). It measures 28ft long by 18ft wide and has a ground floor ceiling height of about 11ft. giving a cubic area of well over 5,000 cubic feet! All the windows are double-glazed, there's a toilet/washroom on the ground floor, which I'll likely also fit a shower if there's room).

In all the photos, you'll have to imagine it with all the current owner's stuff gone (he's a builder and has a lot of 'stuff' to clear out before I get there).










In the plan shot you can see it's almost as big as the house lol!










_________________________

Last week I went down to arrange a few things with the current owner and thought I'd snap a few shots of what will become my 'dream garage':

Left (north facing) side on which I will be building a 24ft x 14ft car port / washbay (image mock up of that at the end of the post):



















The aforementioned toilet/washroom in the right rear corner:










The whole ground floor looking from the door inwards. This and the next image were stitched together from 2 photos, so please excuse the awkard angles).
2-tier staircase in the left rear. That timber storage racking on the right will be gone before I move in). 6 lights on the ceiling and one on each wall too - will be good for the detailing he-he!

Again, you'll have to imagine it with all that stuff cleared out.










The main door side (electric roller shutter):










__________________________

Behind the main building is a large shed which I will putting power and lights in to use as my workshop. This building is 16ft x 8ft (so over 3 times the size of my current shed/workshop!):










And inside there is height that I can board out an upper floor on those cross timbers to create a mezzanine storage area and still be able to walk underneath. I'll be spraying the whole inside in white with my Wagner sprayer:










__________________________

Now, back in the main building upstairs is where all the work needs doing, but it's all stuff I can do myself bar the plaster skim. It measures the full 28ft long by 10 ft wide, which I will be dividing into 2 rooms with a partition wall and door just on this side of that velux window. This will create an office area as you reach the top of the stairs of about 10ft x 8ft, and a leisure/games/living area of 20ft x 10ft beyond that. All the electrics and lights are in, I just need to insulate and plasterboard it then decorate. Again, you'll have to imagine it empty.










Here some rough (although to scale) plans of both floors (Found a BMW drawing, but couldn't source an XR2, so I had to go with something the same size):



















__________________________

This is a quick photoshop of how it will look when I've built the carport / washbay (minus that car of course :hehe:










__________________________

First thing to do in probably the first week there will be the flooring (black 500mm square interlocking tiles at 12mm thick), new garage cabinets, installation of all my existing garage kit from this house, etc. I don't think much will happen now until I'm in there at the beginning of May though, but I'll update as and when anything happens and I move in and begin work.

Cheers for looking
Viper


----------



## SimTaylor

Wow I really like that. May I ask how much?


----------



## VIPER

Thanks buddy  Sent you a PM about that.


----------



## LewisChadwick7

wowzers! :argie: not much more i can say really!


----------



## slim_boy_fat

Jealous? Moi?.......:lol:

Just check that there isn't a Granny left behind when you get vacant possession


----------



## VIPER

Cheers bud  Can't wait to get in and cracking on it! Not that there's a lot to do on the ground floor, other than the flooring and maybe a fresh coat of paint on the stairs. I'll only be doing the upper floor work: insulation and plasterboarding bit-by-bit as I can afford the materials. No rush though and I'll enjoy the process.


----------



## Smanderson117

Garage build? Completed it mate...

Not jealous at all I promise!


----------



## brad mole

Wow that is gonna be one beautiful garage when done! Congrats man and good luck kitting it out, which interlocking floor tiles you going with?


----------



## vick

Wow! I mean just wow!! Looking forward to seeing it kitted out mate!


----------



## Peter77

What a garage that is going to be. Something I would love. You will have many happy hours pottering away in there. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VIPER

Thanks all for the nice comments - I'm glad you all like it 



brad mole said:


> Wow that is gonna be one beautiful garage when done! Congrats man and good luck kitting it out, which interlocking floor tiles you going with?


After much shopping around, I'm going to go with these unless I get a shout for something else better at the same sort of price:

https://duramat.co.uk/product/garage-flooring-pack-7x5/

That kit is for 7m x 5m and this new garage is 8.5m x 5.5m, but of course I have to take off the area of that toilet / washroom and the staircase in both rear corners, so with a couple of dozen extras added onto that pack I should have about enough I reckon. Some upvc skirting all round as well to hide the few mm expansion gap around the edges.

If anyone knows of anything else better that will cover this area for less than £600 I'm all ears, but I don't want to paint it.


----------



## Streeto

So cool, so nice, so jealous


----------



## transtek

I'm thinking of using something like this:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/CHECKER-P...G-1-5M-WIDE-X-3MM-THICK-A-GRADE-/361479118824

Cut to size, stuck down with proper construction adhesive and sealed at all the edges. Should come in quite a lot under your budget and should be DIY.


----------



## VIPER

I am aware I've been very fortunate in finding this property with such a building. I've been looking for 18 months, pretty much daily for a suitable property with even a half decent garage for my budget and all bar literally a couple of places which I've lost to another buyer (which were nothing like this one), I've come up with zip until I saw this.

That said, and without wanting to get the old 'woe is me' violin out, I've had a pretty horrific 5 or 6 years personally with family bereavements and other personal family issues (some of which are still going on), that I do think I was owed just a little good luck, and I think this new house, garage and workshop was it. I'm very much looking at this as a whole new chapter in my life and not simply a house move.


----------



## VIPER

transtek said:


> I'm thinking of using something like this:
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/CHECKER-P...G-1-5M-WIDE-X-3MM-THICK-A-GRADE-/361479118824
> 
> Cut to size, stuck down with proper construction adhesive and sealed at all the edges. Should come in quite a lot under your budget and should be DIY.


Hmmm....interesting, thanks for that, I've popped that in my 'watch list'.

I'd need 4 lengths at the 9m then, which as you say does come out cheaper than the tiles.


----------



## transtek

VIPER said:


> Hmmm....interesting, thanks for that, I've popped that in my 'watch list'.
> 
> I'd need 4 lengths at the 9m then, which as you say does come out cheaper than the tiles.


There should be other suppliers who offer 30 m long rolls or even more, or more locally to you, this was just one a quickly found on the Bay. It has the added advantage that nothing gets under it, unlike tiles, such as insects, dirt, leaves, etc., and if installed with a rubber skirting, can be washed down with a hosepipe.:thumb:


----------



## VIPER

Dirt and leaves? Oh no no no, not in my gaff! :lol: Insects maybe........I'll just get a wee pet spider or two for that 

Seriously, though, I think what was steering me towards the tiles was the 12mm thickness and the 3000kg per tile resistance for jacking up on for eg. 

Still, it's another option to consider I'd not thought of, so thanks again for the shout on that :thumb:


----------



## chongo

Congratulations on a stunning house and garage/small house I would love to have something like that, look forward to future photos mate:thumb:


----------



## Hereisphilly

Holy **** that's amazing! Congratulations on the new house and garage!

Sent from my Pixel+XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Ifalloffalot

VIPER said:


> Thanks all for the nice comments - I'm glad you all like it
> 
> After much shopping around, I'm going to go with these unless I get a shout for something else better at the same sort of price:
> 
> https://duramat.co.uk/product/garage-flooring-pack-7x5/
> 
> That kit is for 7m x 5m and this new garage is 8.5m x 5.5m, but of course I have to take off the area of that toilet / washroom and the staircase in both rear corners, so with a couple of dozen extras added onto that pack I should have about enough I reckon. Some upvc skirting all round as well to hide the few mm expansion gap around the edges.
> 
> If anyone knows of anything else better that will cover this area for less than £600 I'm all ears, but I don't want to paint it.[/QUOTE
> 
> If have just fitted this product at the weekend, great product but phone them first to make sure they have the stock in before you order
> Looks great down but i would use a wood spreader under a jack


----------



## Paul08

Lovely looking house and garage, congrats! looking forward to seeing what you do with it!


----------



## DouglasH

I fitted the Duramat Tiles last year and find them excellent...
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=383782&page=3

Doug.


----------



## VIPER

Excellent Doug - thanks for that :thumb: Nothing better than seeing someone actually using and giving feedback on something you're thinking about buying.

______________

Again, thanks for all the nice comments - much appreciated


----------



## Jonny_R

:doublesho wow!!!

Cant wait to see what you make of it, although its already pretty impressive in its own right


----------



## WHIZZER

looks a great find


----------



## Jue

Fantastic space or what :argie: nice find :thumb:


----------



## VIPER

Thanks to whoever it was who voted the thread 'terrible' - cheers for that, you sad little twonk! I don't suppose you want to make yourself known to me and the reason why you felt you needed to do that, or would you rather hide behind your keyboard?

Looking back through at least the last 10 pages of threads in this section, no other thread has such a vote. Regardless of what's gone off in the past 5 years or so, for anyone who's joined the site since then and doesn't really know me from the next member, I could write a full page on who I was and what I've done for this site when I was head admin. I won't because those who've been here a long time _know_. I don't think I deserved that, but if you get off on stuff like this, and you probably trawl through YouTube hitting the dislike button as well, I expect? I'd really hate to go through life with so much negativity as you seem to. Best of luck with that!

To everyone else, thanks for the nice comments


----------



## transtek

Just ignore the saddo who voted the thread, not worth your time!

Back on topic, I found a company in the UK that sells the flooring (newage), and in this photo at least it looks pretty good:

http://newageproducts.com/uk/wp-con...K/images/flooring-versaroll/gallery/img01.jpg










Not trying to sway you BTW, but any money you save on the flooring means you've got more to spend on detailing products!
Cheers
Martin


----------



## VIPER

Thanks Martin  Yeah, I know you're right, it's just there are clearly some people here who hold grudges against me leaving the site to start my own, and will take any opportunity to have a 'anonymous' pop at me for it, despite knowing nothing whatsoever about the reasons for it.

Anyway, onto the topic in hand, and my word yes, that does look great! [off to check out your link].

:thumb:


----------



## ColinG

What a cracking looking garage! The house don't look bad either ;-). Good luck on the move and hope you make good use of it, enjoy.


----------



## carlmu77

Hi I'm new to the site, that garage looks amazing, good job!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## squeakyclean32

Wow.... I'm quite envious.... What a great garage...:thumb::thumb:...... Your have to post up some more pics once you've moved in


----------



## VIPER

squeakyclean32 said:


> Wow.... I'm quite envious.... What a great garage...:thumb::thumb:...... Your have to post up some more pics once you've moved in


Will do :thumb: Be nice to see it empty so I can properly picture the space. The three times I've been to see the place so far it seems to have ever more stuff in it lol!


----------



## Rufus73

VIPER said:


> I am aware I've been very fortunate in finding this property with such a building. I've been looking for 18 months, pretty much daily for a suitable property with even a half decent garage for my budget and all bar literally a couple of places which I've lost to another buyer (which were nothing like this one), I've come up with zip until I saw this.
> 
> That said, and without wanting to get the old 'woe is me' violin out, I've had a pretty horrific 5 or 6 years personally with family bereavements and other personal family issues (some of which are still going on), that I do think I was owed just a little good luck, and I think this new house, garage and workshop was it. I'm very much looking at this as a whole new chapter in my life and not simply a house move.


That's a great looking garage and has a lot of potential. It's just a nice size to heat as well in the winter months. The flooring is a must as polishing etc causes us to be on our knees a lot. Not good for the joints. . Life can be cruel and everyone needs a wee lift now and again. I hope your luck changes buddy and you get to spend many happy days and nights in the new mancave. Look forward to seeing the progress. Wouldn't worry too much about negative comments theres ass***** everywhere.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mirdif64

Great size for a garage. 
With 11' floor height you could install a car lift then you won't need to kneel on the floor so much :lol:


----------



## Kev.O

Congratulations on a fantastic purchase. As mentioned the house is lovely but the garage is something else. So much potential, most of us in here can only dream of such a garage.


----------



## slim_boy_fat

When's the 'garage warming' party? :lol: :lol:


----------



## VIPER

mirdif64 said:


> Great size for a garage.
> With 11' floor height you could install a car lift then you won't need to kneel on the floor so much :lol:


It has crossed my mind...........actually, who am I kidding, I've been pricing up 2-poster lifts lol! With only having the one door (albeit a large one), and having 2 cars in there, they'll both go in very comfortably, but having to 'shuffle' the one on the non door side into place (in my case the XR2), one of the posts would get in the way of that. That said, I have seen 'movable' 2-posters where all you do is simply bolt the post that would be in the way if it was a permanent fixture into place only when you need the lift in action, so it is doable. When I've been in there and looked at the height, I have thought it'd be a damn shame not to make use of it and I _have_ always wanted a car lift. We'll see what happens once I'm in there .



slim_boy_fat said:


> When's the 'garage warming' party? :lol: :lol:


lol! Well, I reckon I can accommodate about 12-14 cars on the driveway, so maybe....

Cheers all


----------



## alfajim

Lovely place. Hope you're very happy there.


----------



## gally

Simply awesome Mark! So nice to see you post something! Massive coincidence I just popped back on as the summer approaches!

Super jealous of the garage! Really surprised they never built another house out back? Very popular these days especially with the profit involved in building on site. Possibly planning etc. 

Love the carport... many the times this can be overlooked but I think they are a great thing even against a small garage if you have space. 

Hope you're well. Any changes on the Xr2?


----------



## richtea78

You probably won't need full central heating to be honest. Storage heaters will be cheap enough to run imo 

Very jealous though. I don't have any garage


----------



## VIPER

gally said:


> Simply awesome Mark! So nice to see you post something! Massive coincidence I just popped back on as the summer approaches!
> 
> Super jealous of the garage! Really surprised they never built another house out back? Very popular these days especially with the profit involved in building on site. Possibly planning etc.
> 
> Love the carport... many the times this can be overlooked but I think they are a great thing even against a small garage if you have space.
> 
> Hope you're well. Any changes on the Xr2?


Thanks buddy 

Not really no. Still got it and of late I have been tinkering with it a bit again to get it nearer to being finished, but it's had to come to a stop as I have to concentrate on all the packing now. _So_ much garage stuff and tools to sort it's daft, but I'm just chipping away at it. Once I'm in this new place and get the XR into some stage approaching it being saleable (although it'd still be classed as a 'unfinished project', I'm seriously considering putting it up for sale..........but I'll make a decision on that when the time comes.

Nice to hear from you and see you on here 



richtea78 said:


> You probably won't need full central heating to be honest. Storage heaters will be cheap enough to run imo
> 
> Very jealous though. I don't have any garage


Certainly something to think about and which I'll look into. I would like to have hot water in there though.


----------



## gally

No sale! Are you mad, man!


----------



## VIPER

gally said:


> No sale! Are you mad, man!


Ha-ha, maybe, matey, maybe. Ah, I just think it's probably time to let someone else have it for a project as tbh. it's more like a millstone around my neck than anything else. Even if I were to chuck more money at it to get to what's in my mind's eye as my 'perfect XR2', I still don't think I'd use it or show it, so what use would that be? I originally bought it (20 years ago) to prepare for concours and I did all that including back-to-back class wins at Ford Fair at Silverstone, so I've kinda long since done what I wanted to.

But, like I said, I might think differently once it's in its new home and I'm back and forth with this stuff all the time....keep it/sell it, keep it/sell it. I'm nuts :lol:


----------



## RAPS3

That's an awesome house and garage bud.

I'm privileged to have a decent sized garage and have no intention of moving - ever.

But - I'd move to that in a heartbeat. The outside space is an added bonus also.

I have 'watco' interlocking floor tiles fitting in my garage and can recommend them. Good fit, strong durable etc. Not sure how they cost up versus the others though but worth a look.

http://www.watco.co.uk/watco-interlocking-flooring.html


----------



## RAPS3




----------



## Buck

That's a nice garage Mark and here's wishing you a heap of good luck in your new place. 

Would be good to see some pics of the XR2 - it's been a while!


----------



## VIPER

RAPS3 said:


>


That's superb!! Your cabinets and chests are a bit more posh than mine, and my floor will be all black (although I'd have liked a grey or a check like yours, but other than that, a pretty similar set up with the roller door and plastered/painted walls and ceiling etc.

________________________

I've decided I'll be insulating that timber building behind the main garage, which will be my workshop, as I'll be spending quite a lot of time in there on a new little side-line business. I was originally just going to floor out that upper part on the existing cross timbers for a mezzanine storage area and then just get in there with the electric paint sprayer and do it all white, but I'm going to put some 50mm Kingspan or Celotex insulation boards between the timbers, then some ply or OSB over that, _then_ spray it. I think I'll be glad I did when I'm in there in the middle of winter.


----------



## RAPS3

Yeah I'd definitely do that. Mine is insulated with 100mm Celotex and then 10mm mdf over the top. I chose this rather than plaster board purely for impact and I wanted to be able to fix to it in multiple places without worrying about battoning it etc. 

I spend quite a lot of time in there in the winter and it's toasty warm ��

My only regret is not fitting an insulated garage door - so is on the plan to change it maybe next year. 

The cabinets I made by hand from plywood and mdf - and have took a few years to do just pottering on in an evening.


----------



## VIPER

Thankyou for that, Steve - I really appreciate you taking the time over that post and I will genuinely reflect on what you've said there. Some food for thought for sure.

Cheers 

_____________________

I've updated my plan a bit for the workshop. Given it's a sizeable 8ft x 16ft, I figured I could partition off the rear 5ft or so with some stud walling and a basic door (below where I'll putting the mezzanine floor for storage), and have a dedicated paint spraying area with triple extractor fans in the walls. I'll still have an 11ft x 8ft workshop area then which is ample, having a 11ft long workbench one one side and all my shelving / racking etc. on the other. Those dimensions may fluctuate a little bit either way once I start doing it.


----------



## Jonny_R

that is going to be some set up when its done mate :thumb:

Really cant wait to see how this turns out


----------



## Daniel Schipani

Very well planned out. That will be a nice setup.


----------



## VIPER

Cheers gents :thumb: Yes, I'm quite excited now with about 5 weeks ish to moving. Ground floor of the garage I'd say will be there or thereabouts within the first week of moving in as I've already got 90% of the stuff that will be going in from my current garage like the tool chests, the shelving and general 'garage kit' etc. so it'll only be a case of getting the floor tiles down, the cabinets, tv, stereo in and I'm good to go  Second project will be building that large car port / washbay (I built my current one in about a fortnight by myself, so I'm figuring about the same, weather permitting). The workshop will be third on the list and then all the upper floor in the main building as and when funds become available to do it.


----------



## Maxtor

That is a fine looking place you have got there Mark. I bet you can't wait to get in!

Happy new house (and big garage) :buffer::thumb:


----------



## VIPER

Thanks buddy  Yeah, it's like being 10 again and about at the start of December :lol:


----------



## VIPER

Well, hello from south Wales :wave:

After being without phone and web access since moving last Friday, I've just been connected so thought I'd pop on and show a couple of piccies from moving day 

Loading up XR2 onto the main truck by winch (nervous? God yeah! :lol



















Getting trailer in place for the BMW (Me helping on the right there)










Ahh, safe in their new house :thumb:



















Good lighting 



















LOADS to do and not even unpacked yet really, so will update as and when I do stuff.

Cheers
Viper


----------



## WHIZZER

looking good


----------



## VIPER

Cheers buddy  Can't wait to get kitting it all out as per my plans. Just want to get the floor PVA sealed first really, then I can start buying stuff and moving my existing kit in.

Turns out it's a little larger than I thought at 30ft long by 20ft wide (ground floor).


----------



## Jack R

Looking good, wish I had a space like that


----------



## vick

All of that space!!! Looking good so far, I look forward to the updates! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Derekh929

Viper finally the worry is over glad it worked well in the end, I hope both these cars were driven into that trailer?


----------



## dholdi

That's a brill space mate, bet you cant wait to get it how you want :thumb:


----------



## transtek

Big congratulations! Glad you got moved in and can't wait to see the progress on the garage!


----------



## chongo

Great new place you have mate, and I do like your Ford Fiesta


----------



## VIPER

Thanks guys  

Yes, I'm itching to get started but having mulled it over a bit, I think I'm actually going to build the carport / wash bay first before I start doing anything inside. This way, when I get the cars out to make space to work, I'll have somewhere under cover to park. Should be ordering materials in the next week or so, so just measuring up and stuff now (in between doing all the other million and one things that need doing when you move into a new house lol!).

I actually made a little walk-around tour video yesterday, so when I get time to upload it I'll pop it up.

:thumb:


----------



## VIPER

Not a huge amount happening yet as there's so much other stuff to do in the house and all the address changing, buying new essentials and so on. Anyone who's moved house recently will remember what a pita all this can be to get sorted.

But I've marked out and started digging the holes where the support posts will go for the carport/washbay. It will be 24ft long so these are at 6ft intervals: Been spraying weedkiller on the grass to stop it growing as it will be coming up anyway.



















On the windows I've got some spray 'frosting' to try. I wanted to retain the light coming in but not have anyone able to see inside and tbh. with the size of the windows on both sides, blinds is an expense I can do without right now. I will be having a small roller blind on the small front window, just so I can see down the driveway for anyone coming to the property. The newspaper is just temporary, obviously lol!

Took the bench down that ran from the side door to the washroom (apart from the return bit at the end which I'll keep for a bit so I've somewhere to put stuff rather than floor:










And in doing so I gained some 6x2 timbers which will be perfect for the carport roof trusses at 3.6m long:










Couple of other randoms:




























Next job is some fresh white paint on the interior walls. I've done all the PVA sealing on the floor, so that's ready for tiles now, but obviously I'm going to do the painting first.

Cheers for looking.
Viper


----------



## Jack R

Before you paint the glass, it might be worth trying some opaque window film. Looks better than paint as it's more consistent and easier to apply plus it can be removed if you don't like it


----------



## Palmer02

Lovely space you got there

Going to be awesome, love the washbay plan, I went to Matts (obsessed garage) home when I was last in Florida, his washbay is perfect...need one at mine.

Great thread to follow


----------



## VIPER

Thanks  

Yeah I've been following Mat over there in Florida for a while now, starting when he was in his previous house and the garage set up he had there was pretty awesome. Can't wait to see him build his 'proper' one at that pad. 

As for the film - yes, I've recommended the film from a few others as well, and I've got to be honest, being the tight Yorkshireman I am, despite living in South Wales now), it was looking a bit expensive for the amount I needed to buy, so I went for the cheaper option lol! I can only try a test bit and see how I get on and if it looks crap I'll be getting some film after all I expect :lol:.


----------



## Palmer02

VIPER said:


> Thanks
> 
> Yeah I've been following Mat over there in Florida for a while now, starting when he was in his previous house and the garage set up he had there was pretty awesome. Can't wait to see him build his 'proper' one at that pad.


Yeah I've been following him since his old house too, got a few bits off him, the kranzle set up with the quick release mozmatic swivel gun etc, was pretty cool meeting up with him, his home theatre setup is impressive,

I'm jealous of the space you have at your new home

Matt


----------



## Forsh

Just found this thread - That is going to be a really great space!

I'm in the middle of an extension with a vaulted ceiling and I've just ordered my insulation from here

It's not arrived yet but I'll be sure to let you know what the condition is like when it arrives


----------



## Kev_mk3

brilliant thread so far cant wait to see it develop


----------



## VIPER

Thanks guys 

Just started the interior wall painting, but as it's looking like a nice, dry week I've abandoned that in favour of some outside jobs on the main house and the garage building - 'making hay' and all that: Some masonry painting to do and a first priority - getting some 'Black Jack' roofing coats on the timber workshop as there must be a few tiny holes in the felt as it's slightly weeping some water in when it rains heavy. I will be putting some new felt on when I order the rolls for the car port, but for now I'm just doing a repair job.

Speaking of which, if it's also a fine week next week I'll be making a proper start on the car port as I've enough materials now to get cracking on it.
:thumb:


----------



## VIPER

Some of the stuff I've had on order turned up today. First is a pair of Clarke workbenches which I'll be bolting together and combining with my 2 existing red tool chests to be installed on the back wall of the garage:










...and my 180 tiles for the floor (half in light grey and half in dark). I couldn't resist laying a few down to see what they'll look like. I can't lay them properly yet as I've still a lot of wall painting to do:



















I've decided to do the lower part of the walls in light grey (which matches the outside as the lower bit of the exterior walls before the 'rough' white render begins I've done in the same colour:










Fixed my extinguisher and weather station. I'll be added in a first aid kit on that board below the extinguisher when I've got it and also tidying the cables for the roller shutter into some box-section conduit:










My trolley also arrived. I'm going to use this for moving around the garage (and outside) from car to car as it's got all the various things on I might need like battery charger, footpump, engine starter, jump leads, emissions tester, LED torch etc. I've still to add a few more things like a few spanners, my refractometer coolent tester, digital tyre gauge and so on:










More to come - thanks for looking.
Viper


----------



## rob267

God i am so jealous mate. Absolutely brilliant begins for a amazing man cave. The tiles will look great when down.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## VIPER

Thanks buddy  Yeah, I hope so. The conventional wisdom, so to speak, would be to use dedicated plastic floor tiles or paint it with epoxy, but I had carpet down in my previous garage for 18 years and tbh. I just like it - it's warm in winter, nice to kneel or lay on and as long as you vacuum it regularly as you would in the house, is doesn't retain and kick up dust. This time I wanted a nicer, neater design rather than a mish-mash of stuff, so went with hard-wearing industrial grade tiles at 50cm x 50cm in the 2 shades of grey. I've managed to do the lot for under £300, which if I'd have gone with plastic interlocking tiles it would have been double that, and frankly, that's money I'd rather (or need to lol!) spend elsewhere.

I've not decided whether I'm loose-laying them or sticking down yet. I'll decide when they're down, but I'm thinking I'll have to use an adhesive.

That little section of PVC board propped up there is larger than the skirting I've got on order which is 95mm. That's just an offcut from the 175mm stuff I'm using for the window sills.


----------



## legs

VIPER said:


> Thanks buddy  Yeah, I hope so. The conventional wisdom, so to speak, would be to use dedicated plastic floor tiles or paint it with epoxy, but I had carpet down in my previous garage for 18 years and tbh. I just like it - it's warm in winter, nice to kneel or lay on and as long as you vacuum it regularly as you would in the house, is doesn't retain and kick up dust. This time I wanted a nicer, neater design rather than a mish-mash of stuff, so went with hard-wearing industrial grade tiles at 50cm x 50cm in the 2 shades of grey. I've managed to do the lot for under £300, which if I'd have gone with plastic interlocking tiles it would have been double that, and frankly, that's money I'd rather (or need to lol!) spend elsewhere.
> 
> I've not decided whether I'm loose-laying them or sticking down yet. I'll decide when they're down, but I'm thinking I'll have to use an adhesive.
> 
> That little section of PVC board propped up there is larger than the skirting I've got on order which is 95mm. That's just an offcut from the 175mm stuff I'm using for the window sills.


looks good mate.

where did you get the tiles from?


----------



## VIPER

Cheers :thumb: 

ebay bud  They were £33 for a box of 20. I can't remember (or haven't updated myself since coming back) with the current rules on posting ebay links on here now (which is quite funny in a way, seeing as once upon a time I was responsible for formulating and writing a lot of the rules and overseeing the policing of them here lol!). 

Anyway, they seem good to me and feel hard wearing with a nice tight and short pile that bodes well for how they'll wear. Not that I'm in and out with the cars all the time, but I didn't want a thicker, 'looser' piled tile as I figured it would start to show 'walk lines' and 'tyre lines' after a while. I don't think these will, or at least not for a long time.

_______________________

I've started measuring and marking out the post holes for concreting in the support posts for the car port this morning now it's cooled off a bit. Tipped rain for here tomorrow, so I'll probably wait until the weekend before I get mixing and putting them in. Need to order some 75 x 75mm timbers yet though and the OSB3 sheets for the roof. Everything else I need I've already got. In the meantime I can get on with the wall painting inside the garage.


----------



## Forsh

Forsh said:


> ...but I'll be sure to let you know what the condition is like when it arrives


My insulation arrived...




























I presume it's from a manufacturers who supplies Kingspan or Celotex or whoever. The delivery driver said they were very specific about size tolerance and most of what they sell is out of tolerance


----------



## VIPER

That's chunky stuff! :thumb: What thickness is that?


----------



## Forsh

150mm
measures 145 on the edge - I haven't measured if it varies in the middle


----------



## VIPER

I thought it looked about that, yeah. That thickness as normal RRP prices would have been some serious coin, as it's expensive enough at 100mm. You did well getting that :thumb:


----------



## Forsh

It's not foil backed so factored in the delivery and foil backed plaster board for vapour control (not 100% sure it's required but still) and still quids in


----------



## VIPER

I'll be a similar situation when I eventually start finishing the upper floor as whether to go for foil-backed plasterboard or a separate layer of thin foiled insulation once I've filled inbetween the roof timbers with the thick stuff like that ^^. 

The foil-backed plasterboard is quicker, obviously, as it's one less 'layer' to do, but it is quite a bit more expensive that the regular stuff as you know. I'll be looking into that in more detail when the time comes.


----------



## Forsh

I'll need nine 2400x1200 plasterboards to do my ceiling(s) at about £5 per board more (Wickes prices - £6.02>£10.99) for foil backed equates to £45 which I factored in (+ the quick and easy part of it! :thumb: )


----------



## Jue

Forsh said:


> My insulation arrived...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I presume it's from a manufacturers who supplies Kingspan or Celotex or whoever. The delivery driver said they were very specific about size tolerance and most of what they sell is out of tolerance


Now that's some heavy duty insulation :thumb::thumb:


----------



## Derekh929

Viper what are those tiles made off look good and very cost effective, let me know how you get on with them, as I often have people asking for solutions on flooring.
How you liking Wales


----------



## VIPER

Hey Derek  They're short, tight pile carpet, but I'm not sure of the exact fibre composition off the top of my head. They seem as though they'll be just the ticket for my purposes though.

Wales................hmmm................can I get back to you on that one? lol!


----------



## richtea78

I'd imagine that there's going to be some "fire sales" on insulation in the next few weeks


----------



## Mart987

Cant wait to see this finished. The house looks like somewhere I pass regulary :thumb:


----------



## VIPER

I'll be replacing all the photos on this thread as soon as possible, once I've established an alternative to photobucket and the time to sort it.

Cheers
Viper


----------



## cleancar

eagerly awaiting the return of the pics ! :thumb:


----------



## Ben108

Use flickr for photos. Much better than photobucket 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Forsh

Photobucket is such an ad bloated waste of space these days - pop up nightmare!

I've moved to postimage and I like it


----------



## Palmer02

VIPER said:


> I'll be replacing all the photos on this thread as soon as possible, once I've established an alternative to photobucket and the time to sort it.
> 
> Cheers
> Viper


hi

whats wrong with photobucket, I've not had any issues?


----------



## Forsh

They've started charging - if you want to post a pic on a forum then they're charging $400 per year

To55ers!



http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-40492668


----------



## VIPER

Sorry, still not got around to sorting the photos with another hosting site, but I will and at which point there will be plenty of new progress as I've been busy


----------



## SuperchargedLlama

Forsh said:


> They've started charging - if you want to post a pic on a forum then they're charging $400 per year
> 
> To55ers!
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-40492668


They do actually have to make money though - the hosting fees they have are massive, especially with the traffic from thousands of forum posts around the world. They went wrong when they offered the capability for free at any point I reckon.

Hence all the ad's etc. Imgur has them as well but they are really unobtrusive - I wonder how much ad revenue they actually generate for them.


----------



## SuperchargedLlama

Forsh said:


> They've started charging - if you want to post a pic on a forum then they're charging $400 per year
> 
> To55ers!
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-40492668


They do actually have to make money though - the hosting fees they have are massive, especially with the traffic from thousands of forum posts around the world. They went wrong when they offered the capability for free at any point I reckon.

Hence all the ad's etc. Imgur has them as well but they are really unobtrusive - I wonder how much ad revenue they actually generate for them.


----------



## Derekh929

So what's been happening in this garage of late Viper?


----------



## VIPER

Plenty inside, Derek, but I'm struggling with getting photos up. I've done all the painting, built up my cabinets/workstation and shelving, done all the supplementary lighting, most of the floor tiles are down and loads of other little bits 'n' bobs. I need to pull my finger out and get some photos uploaded


----------



## Maxtor

VIPER said:


> I'll be replacing all the photos on this thread as soon as possible, once I've established an alternative to photobucket and the time to sort it.
> 
> Cheers
> Viper


A heads up Mark from a post by neilb62.

:thumb:


----------



## VIPER

Thanks for that, buddy :thumb: I'll get onto that as there's plenty to show now since I last posted some photos. 

Cheers


----------



## Derekh929

I was starting to think some of the locals had abducted you as your a incomer ?
How's it going down there


----------



## VIPER

It's....err....wet, Derek! That's about all I can say about it.

Just uploaded some new photos of the garage and stuff to imgur, but they ain't working in a post in the way Photobucket's used to. Back to the drawingboard . 

Who'd have thought, just a few months ago, getting blinkin' images onto a forum would be so difficult. How I long for the good old days (in more ways than one).

Hope you're keeping well, buddy and that C63S is still making you grin like a loon at every press of the loud pedal. And that shout is the same to everyone else who knows me and with whom I've been more that a little tardy in keeping in touch with of late). All will resume some degree of normality soon enough.

ATB
Viper


----------



## VIPER

Oh, hang on, let's see if this works?

Newly (almost) complete car port I've just built on the side of the main garage building:




























Workbench area at the rear:




























Not got around to installing the toilet and sink yet in the corner room (just been storing the floor tiles in here so far:










Got most of them down at this point (since this photo, they're all down, plus all the skirting boards, edging to the main door etc.)



















I've just decided (and started) to build a separate further workshop area at the side of the stairs to house another Clarke workbench and all the steel shelving and racking that's currently in the other timber building behind the garage). Now I've got the photos working I can start to regularly update this thread.

Thanks for looking as always 

Viper


----------



## Danjc

That’s looking brilliant mate a very nice space to work and be in and the car port is spot on. 
Not jealous at all.


----------



## Zetec-al

Looks awesome. It would be my dream to have a garage like that one day!

P.S thanks for putting a bit of a smile back on my face seeing the progress you have made while I sit here in hospital waiting for my partner to go into labour! (Having a DW catch up while she has a little nap!)


----------



## steelghost

Yeah.

Looks _alright_, if that's your thing.

Definitely not jealous at all, no sir, not me!

 Looking forward to seeing more :thumb:


----------



## VIPER

Thanks guys :thumb:

This is what I was on about with the extra 'room'.

Moved my red shelving with the detailing gear on to the other side and joined it to the ones housing the power tools. (the vacuum cleaners and my new cordless blower still need to be rehung somewhere, probably in the area under the stairs where the trolley jacks and other stuff lives).










Leaving this side next to the stairs clear for the new walled-off area:



















I'm creating the stud walls along where it's marked out and it will have a ceiling on at 2.4m high (same as the toilet room). In there I can install another of those red Clarke workbenches (that's 2 joined together on the rear wall) where I can mount my main vice, pillar drill and so forth. Anything a bit messy I'm making in there will be contained within and not be putting dust and muck into the main bit where the cars are.

Originally I was going to have my 'working' workbench in another timber building behind the garage, but tbh. it'd cost more to properly insulate it and secure it that it will for some timber and plasterboard to build it inside the main building. The timber one will now be for ladders storage etc. plus still plan to have half of it as a spraying area.

All the best with your new arrival, Zetec-al


----------



## VIPER

Seeing as the first images disappeared when photobucket did its thing, here are a few from not long after I moved in:


----------



## richtea78

I think I hate you!


----------



## J1ODY A

richtea78 said:


> I think I hate you!


don't, it's the reward for moving to Wales lol

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Forsh

J1ODY A said:


> don't, it's the reward for moving to Wales lol


:lol:


----------



## legs

looking brilliant mate.

do you have a link as to where you got your carpet tiles from?

I think you told me before but I cant remember.

cancel that, I just found your message.


----------



## rojer386

wow, what an amazing turnaround.

Well done mate.


----------



## VIPER

Cheers all. Comments much appreciated.

Going to crack on with that stud walling over the weekend, but if the weather's dry I have a large double gate to make and install on the driveway. Got the posts in yesterday.

Viper


----------



## paulb1976

awesome job :thumb:


----------



## chrisfraser06

That's just bloody amazing.

One day, one day!


----------



## VIPER

Cheers all 

Got the stud walling up now and ready for the plasterboard. I'm only putting it on the outside as all the inside will be covered with shelving and racking etc. so you won't see it anyway. 

I'll snap a photo later of where I'm at, but I'm on with the gates currently while the weather's fine. There will be plenty of wet days when I can carry on with this indoors.

:thumb:


----------



## steelghost

VIPER said:


> Cheers all
> 
> Got the stud walling up now and ready for the plasterboard. I'm only putting it on the outside as all the inside will be covered with shelving and racking etc. so you won't see it anyway.
> 
> I'll snap a photo later of where I'm at, but I'm on with the gates currently while the weather's fine. There will be plenty of wet days when I can carry on with this indoors.
> 
> :thumb:


I'd be tempted to use plywood, much tougher in case it gets bumped, plus you can hang things on it if needs be...


----------



## Andyblue

steelghost said:


> I'd be tempted to use plywood, much tougher in case it gets bumped, plus you can hang things on it if needs be...


I'd 2nd this for plywood over plasterboard


----------



## VIPER

Yeah, I kind of wish I had now, or OSB3, but I've bought six 8 x 4' sheets now and I don't want to waste them. I'm a careful sort of chap (especially so in the garage lol!) so I should be okay.


----------



## Derekh929

Coming along very nicely there min, hope you have know been adopted by the locals?


----------



## WHIZZER

Its Looking great


----------



## VIPER

Derekh929 said:


> Coming along very nicely there min, hope you have know been adopted by the locals?


Yeah, they're all really nice. Neighbours are top notch and made a couple of good contacts with tradesmen - sparky and a joiner. Less said about the plumber we've come across thus far though!



WHIZZER said:


> Its Looking great


Cheers buddy 

_________________________

Couple of new pics:





































New gates in their component form. Just need to put together and hang them now.


----------



## VIPER

Few more photos of how the workshop area is coming along:














































Just finishing the painting today and adding corner protection strips and some horizontal timbers at the point where the paint changes from the upper white to the lower grey, from which I'll be fixing some lift-up tables. These will lie flat to the wall most of the time, but if I need extra working space, they can be lifted up.

I've lined the top with black 'Antinox' sheeting, so I've a decent storage area for stuff like any spare sets of wheels and tyres etc. This is then easily accessed by the stairs, rather than messing about on stepladders.

Then I've got to paint all the inside, do my electrics and lighting, construct the new workbench and bring in all my racking and shelving units from the other building. Then, finally, I can start unpacking the bulk of my garage gear which is still in boxes from the move back in late May lol!

And my new gates I've just made (still need to shape the tops into an arch though, but the weather's a bit crap currently for doing anything outside).










As always thanks for looking


----------



## Derekh929

Tidy set of gates there Viper , you getting problem with inquisitive people down there, stay safe, I thought you had been abducted to some frenzied local that does not like northerners.:thumb:


----------



## Forsh

Looking good!

...and do those speakers only play '80s music?

...drum & bass Bananarama remixes?


----------



## euge07

a garage to be truly proud of, looks fantastic


----------



## Jason123

That area looks very familiar what part of wales is that if you don't mind me asking?

Looks fab btw


----------



## richtea78

Looks like your car is wearing a condom


----------



## VIPER

Derekh929 said:


> Tidy set of gates there Viper , you getting problem with inquisitive people down there, stay safe, I thought you had been abducted to some frenzied local that does not like northerners.:thumb:


Cheers Derek :thumb: Nah, it's not that (just the opposite actually down here on that score), it's more to block the garage across the street and feel more private from the traffic on the road. For that it works a treat.



Forsh said:


> Looking good!
> 
> ...and do those speakers only play '80s music?
> 
> ...drum & bass Bananarama remixes?


Thanks bud  Er.....pretty much, yeah :lol: It has been a fairly cruel summer with all the rain and as you'll know, it ain't what you do it's the way that you do it, especially when Robert de Niro's waiting. 



euge07 said:


> a garage to be truly proud of, looks fantastic


Much appreciated my friend. More to come.....



Jason123 said:


> That area looks very familiar what part of wales is that if you don't mind me asking?
> 
> Looks fab btw


Thanks matey  I'm down in a village called Pontyates which is about middle distance from Llanelli at one end and Carmarthen at the other.



richtea78 said:


> Looks like your car is wearing a condom


:lol: Well, everyone's always going on about having your motor well protected, but I'm guessing I may be doing it wrong? lol


----------



## VIPER

More done....














































I've got to make, paint and fix those lift-up tables I talked about to that timber and start painting all the inside later today. Oh, and put a folding door on, but I've not bought that yet.

Viper


----------



## Derekh929

Loving the two tone grey wall, I hope this does not get me started on more ideas


----------



## VIPER

Yeah, I had to continue with that as it's same on all the other walls (plus it's the same colours on the outside and the house, too.) Run out of white plastic skirting board though, so I can't quite finish the outer part today.

btw. just in case anyone with eagle-eyes wonders why the timber on the wall beside the doorway is higher and not on the paint divide line like the other, it's because I can't measure properly...........lol!, no, it's because I'm fitting the hanging brackets for the two vacuum cleaners on that, and it needed to be that height.


----------



## RandomlySet

Just caught up on this.... Looking very nice sir


----------



## VIPER

Cheers buddy  What's with the name change? When did that happen?


----------



## RandomlySet

A few weeks ago... Had this username for YEARS, although not sure if I ever used in on here in the early days....

Started focusing a lot on YouTube, and my YouTube/Instagram/Twitter etc is all that name, so thought I'd change it on here too :lol:


----------



## voon

Damn. I wish I even had the possibility to just erect a tent ... not even that


----------



## scuba-phil

absolutely outstanding. no more words required


----------



## VIPER

Thanks  Started painting the inside today but there's not that much to see really (it's only white paint), so I'll post up some more pics over the weekend when I should have started fitting some of the galvanised storage racks to the walls.


----------



## Jue

Looking good Viper :thumb:


----------



## VIPER

Sorry folks, I'm being a bit tardy with the updates of late , but I've just been on with a few other jobs that made better use of the dry (but cold) days down here, so this has taken a bit of a backseat. Planning on getting all the shelving racks and bench installed, plus stuff like pillar drill, grinder, lighting and electrics etc, by the end of this week.

Cheers all


----------



## VIPER

Some more new pics from where I'm up to:

Started with the wall racking:



















Then got the bench assembled. In hindsight I wish I'd gone for the Clarke one same as the two I've got on the other side, but you know, trying to save a few quid and all that. Still, it's solid enough now as it's firmly screwed to the walls and pop-riveted to the other shelving unit. Got my pillar drill, bench grinder and magnifying lamp fitted. Still, loads of stuff to bring over from the other building and fit yet.



















Then a bit of a delay in proceedings as I got a bit distracted playing with my c0ck (as you do):










:lol:

Also this week has seen two new cars arrive in the Viper garage. Can you guess from the ****pit?










Yup, a yellow 918 Spyder joins the fleet:










But, to my surprise, its ride height was set way too high, which isn't something I expected from the motorsport boffins at Stuttgart.










So into the workshop it went for a little suspension tuning:



















Ahh, that's better. I've not 'slammed it'.....I'm not 17 and it's not a Saxo :lol:

But then I noticed another flaw and this time I can't repair it. Look how they've fixed the dash clocks!?










:lol: Ah well, I'll just have to live with that one. First world problems and all that.....

Thankfully no such issues on either score with the other new arrival:



























































































These two 1:12 scale models will be going on a display case along with a few other models and my concours trophies etc.

____________

And a few other randoms of how this workshop is looking. Still loads to do and fit yet.














































(That black 'door' is only temporary as I've got got the proper one yet.)










As always, thanks for looking :thumb:

Cheers
Viper


----------



## joe_con19

Very nice use of the space! The two tone wall really makes a difference

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## legs

Lovely mate, just lovely


----------



## Forsh

I honestly didn't spot the 918 was a model in the first pic!  :wall:

Some great decoration detail being added :thumb:


Nice c*ck BTW! :doublesho


----------



## Rock Lobster

What a garage! They'll be a lot a jealous people reading this for sure!


----------



## Andy from Sandy

> But then I noticed another flaw and this time I can't repair it. Look how they've fixed the dash clocks!?


It is not uncommon for race drivers to place the clocks such that when it is showing "normal" the pointer is either straight up or straight down for ease of checking. Does that appear to be the case?


----------



## VIPER

Been adding more wall art since yesterday's post. And I wasn't keen on that Schumacher print's frame so I've taken that down for a re-think.

Anyway, I guess I'd better make this the first picture :lol::



















And over on the opposite wall:














































Then a little bit of, shall we call it 'installation art', rather than just 'wall art'? I created the grid by painting the render with a dark-grey paint for the 'tarmac' after masking the grid positions off first, then painted the sides and checks, finally adding some tyre skid marks for that little bit of added authenticity. I'm rather pleased with how it came out.














































The new models just on the windowsill for now until I get my shelving unit:










Should have closed the blind for this one as the Sun was right in the window 










I'm planning on some more wall art above those horizontal wall lights like 'Gulf Racing', 'Martini Racing', 'Rothmans Porsche' stuff like that. I'll be creating these myself.

More to come and thanks for the comments - much appreciated :thumb:

Viper


----------



## VIPER

Forsh said:


> I honestly didn't spot the 918 was a model in the first pic!  :wall:
> 
> Some great decoration detail being added :thumb:
> 
> Nice c*ck BTW! :doublesho


Thanks - I erected it myself as well :lol:

That'll be the day I could post a pic of a 918's interior and it be anything _other_ than a 1:12 scale model. Mind you, that Euromillions is up to £94m according to today's advert so you never know? lol!


----------



## VIPER

Firstly, a happy new year to one and all on here in case I don't post up again before Monday .

_________________________

Now, a question regarding roller shutter doors if I may: Has anyone successfully insulated theirs?

I've seen a few of the same type as mine where there's some sort of foil-based insulation sheet stuck to the inside, but I'm just concerned about it getting tangled up or coming loose when the roller winds it up, and it's electrically operated so not always easy to stop it immediately if anything's getting wedged etc.

This is my door (albeit an old photo from not long after I moved in, but it's the only one I have to hand): I'd be looking at an area of about 2.5m wide by about 3.2m high.










Anyone any tips or anything from experience?

Cheers


----------



## ardandy

Any see any pics??


----------



## Forsh

Recent pics all fine for me

Just the early ones still hosted on photo****et that don't show


----------



## Forsh

As for the door insulation...

Would a seperate bi-fold arrangment be too much of a faf?
Light wooden frames with kingspan, a bit like window shutters hinged on each side?









each panel would be about 650mm wide and provide a decent U value if it was nice and snug to the door when shut


----------



## dhali

Very nice set up . How did you mount those F1 car models ?


----------



## Pauly.22

One day I hope to have a garage I can work on a car in. 

This is looking fantastic. As others have said most people will be jealous. I know I am.


----------



## Palmer02

Looks Great mate, love the carport/washbay

Jealous of your space

Keep the updates coming



VIPER said:


> Oh, hang on, let's see if this works?
> 
> Newly (almost) complete car port I've just built on the side of the main garage building:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Workbench area at the rear:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not got around to installing the toilet and sink yet in the corner room (just been storing the floor tiles in here so far:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got most of them down at this point (since this photo, they're all down, plus all the skirting boards, edging to the main door etc.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've just decided (and started) to build a separate further workshop area at the side of the stairs to house another Clarke workbench and all the steel shelving and racking that's currently in the other timber building behind the garage). Now I've got the photos working I can start to regularly update this thread.
> 
> Thanks for looking as always
> 
> Viper


----------



## VIPER

Forsh said:


> As for the door insulation...
> 
> Would a seperate bi-fold arrangment be too much of a faf?
> Light wooden frames with kingspan, a bit like window shutters hinged on each side?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> each panel would be about 650mm wide and provide a decent U value if it was nice and snug to the door when shut


I'd not really thought along those line and it's something I could possibly look at as an option. I have a temporary solution at present which is some Antinox 2mm protection sheets that are hung from supports with insulation on the side touching the door and that does work in a similar way to your suggestion. But if I can I still think I'd prefer something that was stuck to the door and became part of it so it's less of a job whenever I need to open the door. I reckon there's space to accommodate something when it's all rolled up as it'll only be a few mm thick after all, it's really just what to bond it to the door with. I'm thinking contact adhesive, but with it being a fairly large area, there's only so much 'working time' before you need to get the two halves together. More thinking time needed on this one.



dhali said:


> Very nice set up . How did you mount those F1 car models ?


Thanks bud  Just a pan head screw into the wall then a corresponding hole and slot on the underside of the cars - a bit like what's on the back of a wall clock or the reverse of a multi-plug mains extension cable, so it's push on and pull down to lock the screw head behind the slot so it can't ever drop off.



Palmer02 said:


> Looks Great mate, love the carport/washbay
> 
> Jealous of your space
> 
> Keep the updates coming


Thanks matey  Will do. I picked a couple of cheap white bookcases to put the models and my concours trophies in the other day but not assembled them yet. Also a cantilever toolbox to keep a few essentials in on my mobile 'maintenance trolley' I keep at the front beside the door - just in case I need to work on a car outside, I'm not constantly back and forth fetching stuff from the workshop, I can just wheel that out and I've got pretty much everything I need.

One of the next jobs is wiring in the twin outside sockets (bargain I thought at 9 quid odd from Screwfix) in the car port so I can then make (or buy) a cabinet to keep the pressure washer in and a few other bits 'n' bobs and some sort of LED light in there.


----------



## olliewills

There is so much win in this thread I can't even describe it! Never mind what you put on the walls, that garage is a work of art in its own right! 

EDIT:

The moment I posted this I thought to myself, "why does calling that a garage feel almost like an insult? It's a workshop, or a car salon or something, not a garage."


----------



## VIPER

Thankyou very much  I have to say, the overwhelming positive comments I've had about my new garage makes the work involved so much worth it. 

Few more updates coming up :thumb:

Cheers all


----------



## VIPER

Not a great deal happening right now, but thought I'd just pop a few pics up anyway.

Got my bookshelf up inside the former window space (under that F1 grid wall art) so I've somewhere to put the few models and trophies I have. Hopefully more to add there in the future.



















And that mobile tool trolley I mentioned, which has pretty much everything needed for basic maintenance if I need to work on a car outside or in the adjacent car port. Only thing I need to add to this are some larger rubber casters (at least 75mm ones) as the current ones are too small and hard plastic wheels.




























And although this is a garage thread, I found time to fit the RamAir induction kit to the BMW recently, so a few pics of that and the XR2's bay and underside. Loads to do to that car before I show again - in fact the eagle-eyed will spot its fuel tank in the corner there lol.























































Cheers for looking, 
Viper


----------



## Fentum

Utterly stunning! What a wonderful space. 

I'm shamelessly going to plunder this thread for my garage build, always assuming I can get any builders on site...

Peter


----------



## LeeH

Shiny!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## andyfish

Thanks for this: a thoroughly enjoyable read from start to finish. 

Mega impressive work fella.

As a teenager I was completely in love with the XR3i and XR2 (a love that eventually led to my mk3 Focus RS): any chance we can see more of that gorgeous XR2?


----------



## Cy-Zuki

One word:- stunning! :thumb::thumb:
Geoff


----------



## VIPER

andyfish said:


> Thanks for this: a thoroughly enjoyable read from start to finish.
> 
> Mega impressive work fella.
> 
> As a teenager I was completely in love with the XR3i and XR2 (a love that eventually led to my mk3 Focus RS): any chance we can see more of that gorgeous XR2?


Thanks very much  (and to others' comments, too :thumb:

I have to make a confession at this point (and this is probably not helped by a chunk of the photos at the start not appearing due to 'the photobucket fiasco' of a few months ago). All I've done here is fit out the inside of the place. Reading through some of the other threads on here, I am humbled by those of you who are actually _building_ your garages from the ground up. I'm awed by a lot of what I see on here. Okay I built the car port on the side, but as for actually constructing the main building, well, let's just say I'm glad I'm not tackling that from scratch!

The XR2? yeah, I'll take some more shots and post up, but as I said, it's not where I want it to be yet and very much a 'work in progress'. The wheels it's sat on are only temporary (purely serving to keep it up off the ground really lol), the brakes, again, are a temporary set up being the pretty feeble stock size and a much larger 4-pot set up will be going on it. Engine wise I want to replace all the cooling system with new Samco 'classic' matt black silicone hoses and an Airtec polished alloy rad, then a pair of Weber DCNF 40 carbs will be feeding it. Those who admire all things OEM might not like what I've done here, and my concours wins at Ford Fair etc. in the past have been in the modified classes, but the whole ethos here is a bit like what Singer do with their 911 'reimaginations' (if you're not up to speed with those, do yourself a wee favour and check out their gallery of 911s). Basically; improve what needs improving but don't go too far and always keep the core of the original car at the forefront.....and put it all together with the precision of a Swiss watch. I probably ought to have a separate thread for the cars though, so as not to go too far OT with this thread.


----------



## Forsh

VIPER said:


> I probably ought to have a separate thread for the cars though,


Bring it! :thumb:

Singer 911 = dream car!
I'd love to order a Singer Wigan :doublesho


----------



## VIPER

Forsh said:


> Bring it! :thumb:
> 
> Singer 911 = dream car!
> I'd love to order a Singer Wigan :doublesho


You and me both buddy! I spend _WAY_ too long drooling over that site :lol:

Lottery = Singer 'Wales'


----------



## VIPER

Firstly I'd like to make an apology to anyone who's tried to contact me over the past 6 or so months - either via pm on here or email. I haven't logged on since the Spring and I do tend to inadvertently miss quite a lot of emails due to the combination of a poor internet service generally down here in South Wales and the rubbish webmail service I get from TalkTalk. In short, I haven't blanked anyone on purpose, but apologies all the same .

The reason I haven't been about is that in the early Summer we had a death of a very close family member and what followed for me (and others in my family) was a prolonged period of depression and unexpected emotional 'fall-out' from everything that's gone on in the past few years. I'd stop short of saying I'd had a 'breakdown', but I've just not been a good place mentally for the past few months. Anyway, I think I'm past that now and looking forward to 2019 which I hope will be a better year.

Such is the periodic turnaround of membership on forums, many reading this might be thinking something along the lines of "_So what, I don't really know who this guy is, apart from this garage thread_?" Which is fair enough :lol: There was, however, a time when everyone on the site knew me - members, traders, pro detailers etc. As for several years I was a senior Admin and overall Site Manager on here, but if you've only been here since 2012 you'll not know that.

So, I'd like to end by wishing everyone on DW - whether I know you or not - a very Merry Christmas and all the best wishes for the New Year. I'll be back contributing in 2019.

Cheers
Viper :thumb:


----------



## Forsh

All the very best to Viper!

I lost my dad in September

Luv n Hugs

Forsh


----------



## kev1609

Welcome back Viper

Bereavement is never an easy time but it’s more important to take care of yourself and those around you 

Looking forward to more of your posts in the future and all the best for 2019


----------



## VIPER

Forsh said:


> All the very best to Viper!
> 
> I lost my dad in September
> 
> Luv n Hugs
> 
> Forsh


Very sorry to hear that and I do know what that's like too having lost my dad in 2012.

Thanks buddy and all the best 



kev1609 said:


> Welcome back Viper
> 
> Bereavement is never an easy time but it's more important to take care of yourself and those around you
> 
> Looking forward to more of your posts in the future and all the best for 2019


Many thanks kev - I appreciate the post, cheers 

___________

Sadly I think I'm about to loose another Uncle in the next day or so. We weren't that close but it's still a sad time.

But upwards and onwards for 2019. :thumb:


----------



## VIPER

Not being doing much in the garage or to the cars lately (but that will change big time in the coming new year ).

Still, I did buy some new wheels for the restomod XR2 a couple of months ago and although I haven't decided on the brand or exact size for the tyres I want yet, as I've gone a fair bit wider than stock, especially at the rear with 8x15s, I couldn't resist getting it up on the axle stands for a little trial fit 




























And also finally got around to insulating the roller shutter door which has made a noticable difference now we're in Winter.










Cheers
Viper


----------



## James_R

Nice to have you back Viper.
Sorry to hear about your loss.


----------



## Derekh929

Hi Viper, good to hear from you, and I’m glad you are getting back on track after a difficult time, can’t have been easy with you recent move as well, let’s hooe 2019 you get back on track and it’s onwards and upwards, all the best Derek


----------



## The Cueball

Looks good Mr Snake man... :thumb:

Good looking wheels too, black n gold is a classic combo...

keep up the good work...


----------



## Cookies

Welcome back Viper, and sincerest condolences. I didn’t know you personally, but do recognise the handle. 

All be best for 2019 - that’s a lovely wee xr2 you have there. 

Cheers

Cooks


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dholdi

Hi Viper,
Glad to see you are back.
We are only allowed 100 pm's here so the fact I have 25 ish of yours saved because of the advice within them for going on 10 years ago speaks volumes.
Look forward to speaking to you soon.
Cheers
Dave


----------



## VIPER

Thanks for the nice comments guys 

It's good to be back :thumb:.

Cheers


----------



## John-R-

Welcome back Viper.

The garage & XR are lloking good :thumb:

Looking forward to further updates in 2019

John


----------



## RandomlySet

Looking good there fella :thumb:


----------



## RS3

Fantastic idilic garage with a fantastic XR2.

Love it.

Had an F plate between 92 and 94 and I absolutely loved that car. Moved on to an XR3i (didnt love nearly as much) then a RWD Sierra Cossy (Even with this beast I was still aching for the XR2).

Would love to buy one for my son. Hes only 12 now but starting to think about getting one to do up over a couple of years but I need a garage like yours.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## SteveTDCi

Fezzas looking good, just like it always has, other than the family issues how are you finding the new life in wales?


----------



## Mk2Singh

VIPER said:


> And also finally got around to insulating the roller shutter door which has made a noticable difference now we're in Winter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> Viper


What insulation did you use?


----------



## VIPER

SteveTDCi said:


> Fezzas looking good, just like it always has, other than the family issues how are you finding the new life in wales?


Not that great really to be honest, Steve. People are lovely but the location isn't all I wanted it to be, but where else would I get a property with a double floor garage like this without a substantially higher budget than I had? Easy answer.....I wouldn't lol!



Mk2Singh said:


> What insulation did you use?


I used some from Toolstation in 500mm x 5m rolls. I had to contact adhesive it on which was a bit of a long-winded operation having to fold it into all the box ridges, but I just didn't think any kind of double-sided tape or similar would stand up to the rolling of the door. To make it easier I cut it into 500mm squares to make it easier to handle and fit and just taped down the vertical joins. With the contact adhesive it ain't coming off.

This stuff: https://www.toolstation.com/ybs-radiator-reflector-foam/p27189

It's actually radiator foam, but I just wanted something a few mm thick with a reflective face to prevent the warmer air in the garage from coming into contact with the metal door (which in naturally cold on winter evenings) and condensating. It works for me.


----------



## Mk2Singh

VIPER said:


> I used some from Toolstation in 500mm x 5m rolls. I had to contact adhesive it on which was a bit of a long-winded operation having to fold it into all the box ridges, but I just didn't think any kind of double-sided tape or similar would stand up to the rolling of the door. To make it easier I cut it into 500mm squares to make it easier to handle and fit and just taped down the vertical joins. With the contact adhesive it ain't coming off.
> 
> This stuff: https://www.toolstation.com/ybs-radiator-reflector-foam/p27189
> 
> It's actually radiator foam, but I just wanted something a few mm thick with a reflective face to prevent the warmer air in the garage from coming into contact with the metal door (which in naturally cold on winter evenings) and condensating. It works for me.


Thank you


----------



## Nick-ST

Smashing set up you've got there! 

I have been thinking about putting floor tiles down in my garage, where did you get yours from as love the two tone look?


----------



## Storry

VIPER said:


>


I can't help but see Dominic Toretto's house from the Fast and the Furious films with the slopping driveway! 

Amazing setup there bud!


----------

